# bengal babies- 5 cheeky weeks old...



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi everyone...
they have grown sooo much since I last posted pics..
now 5 weeks old and into everything..
they now eat by themselves... use the litter tray and climb everything in sight!
we are used as climbing posts and chew toys... they are just the best...








kittens and chi pup...









first grown up drink..









first use of litter tray..









can I climb you?









is this right?









or this...








nice rosetting...









five little rebels...

www.whaface.co.uk


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww bless, they are all soooo beautiful xxxxxx


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

There gorgeous, looks as though your doing a brill job with them.


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Wow they got sooooooo big  I love them at this age they are so comical. Beautiful pics, beautiful bubbas


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Awww, they are gorgeous, they are growing beautifully.


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

very cute kittens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2008)

They are absolutely stunning kittens...looks like you've got your hands full with them!


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Beautiful babies hun  xx


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

What I want to know is how you got 5 cheeky Bengals to sit still for 1 single second


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> What I want to know is how you got 5 cheeky Bengals to sit still for 1 single second


I waited until they were just waking up then did a brrrrr sound.... they all looked at me like I was a crazy woman!!! ( which I might add I am)

Thanks for the lovely comments everyone


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Super kittens, fab markings and terrific photos.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are SO SO cute, especially that last pic.


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

uber-cute babies!!!! - absolutely super! I want I want ...


----------



## Jacqui_UK (Oct 7, 2008)

WOW such beautiful markings


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

and here are the horrors, behaving for a nano second...


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Ive never managed to get a pic like that, whats your secret?


----------



## Kaztee (Sep 29, 2008)

Made my heart melt seeing such a terrific shot of your babies! I had to let out a big sigh they are just gorgeous!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

aww they have the naughtiest little faces! so cute


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Ahhh, they are just so adorable, they're coming on great*


----------



## Maxwell (Feb 19, 2008)

Have you noticed a couple of them have little 'french mustaches'


----------



## PussyCatNan (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous X 5, think I'd like 1 of them now aswell, along with a persian from Saynamore and a BSH


----------

